# Schlechte Qualität mit ffmpeg, Alternativen für Videoblogs?



## RaimarKlip (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen offenen Videoblog. User können Videos hochladen, die mit ffmpeg in .flv umgewandelt werden und dann auf dem Blog im Flashplayer abgespielt werden können.

Nun ist die Qualität echt schlecht. Egal was hochgeladen wird, es entstehen bei schneller Bewegung und weichen Farbverläufen immer Blockings. Eigentlich passiert so etwas nur bei geringen Bitraten. Diese hoch zu setzen, hilft aber beim ffmpeg encoder auch nicht. Was tun? Ist es eine allgemeine Schwäche von ffmpeg? Gibt es besser Alternativen, die auch recht günstig sind?

Ich freu mich auf Antworten!

Grüße,
Klip


----------



## chmee (18. September 2010)

Welcher Codec für FLV ist eingestellt?

Ansonsten : http://www.google.de/search?q=ffmpeg+quality

Aber, berichte ruhig, denn das Thema steht bei mir i.wie auch an.
mfg chmee


----------

